# Pins and needles in fingers



## Barbi

Has anyone else ever experienced persistent pins and needles in their fingers whilst pregnant? I am 21 weeks 5 days today and have had persistent pins and needles in both thumbs, pointy fingers and middle fingers on both left and right hands since about 19 weeks. I have a ganglean on my right wrist the size of a large marble, which makes the pointy finger on the right hand more prone to pins and needles, but I wonder if I should consult with my midwife or my GP about this. I read somewhere that pins and needles in hands and cramps in legs especially at night is common when pregnant. Should I be worried?:shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

Hi, I just wanted to stop by and say I have this also, I never had it before being pregnant. This is my third pregnancy and I have it again, not consistently, but sometimes I wake up with it, and other times it just comes on.


----------



## Loo

Sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome to me. I think there are things that might help it whilst you are pregnant (it should go away afterwards), so go and chat to your GP.


----------



## Barbi

Loo said:


> Sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome to me. I think there are things that might help it whilst you are pregnant (it should go away afterwards), so go and chat to your GP.

My mum had carpal tunnel syndrome, I know how debilitating it can be, she had to have an operation to correct it, took her months to recover from that. I will probably talk to my GP/MW about it next week, but it's getting pretty bad in my right pointy finger, it doesn't go away when I am awake and any pressure or hot water that I put on it sends shooting pains into my hand, so yes I will discuss it soon with my GP. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## jem77

I had this when I was preg with DD. it was so bad, I would wake up and my hands and part of my arms would be completely numb. My Dr said this is normal, it's from the swelling in the joints. I wore wrist braces at night and it helped some. 2-3 weeks after I gave birth it was totally gone.


----------



## mdjoy

I had this with my last son off and on and have with this one a few times. I read somewhere that it is common but at the moment cant remember why.


----------



## AdamsMommy228

I had carpal tunnel while I was pregnant, its due to swelling in your hands. It goes away after you have the baby. It takes a few weeks but it does go away.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had this in the third trimester, is carpal tunnel caused by excess fluid putting pressure on the joints. I wore wrist splints at night which cured me.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I had it with my son, it ended up disappearing after a few weeks.


----------



## hillarylmt

I had carpal tunnel also with my first due to swelling, I remember my doctor telling me this happens to roughly 1/3 of pregnant women. It did go away a couple of weeks after he was born. 
In the meantime, I had braces that I wore on my hands/wrists at night, they really did help. I also did some PT too, and that helped, but usually only lasted a day or so....
good luck!
Hillary


----------



## teal

Sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome. I have it but not pregnancy related. If you see physiotherapist can give you support splints to wear at night x


----------



## KJM2

Sounds like classics pregnancy related carpal tunnel syndrome. Basically when you are pregnant you can get swelling in the hands which limits the space for the nerve that supplies your thumb/index/middle finger as is passes into the hand (median nerve). It's is usually worse at night in bed because when we sleep we tend to flex our body parts including our wrists this reduces the space for the nerve even more so you can wake with feeling of pins and needles/ numbness/pain in your hand(s). Wrist splints can help if worn at night as they keep your wrist in an straight position. Contact your GP or a physio who should be able to advise you are provided wrist splints.


----------

